# QLD Camping Trip Discussion



## Surfcop24 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey guys thought I would create our own Thread to chat about a Camping Trip.....

Anybody wishing to contribute Feel Free....

I am thinking sometime in January.... 

Living at Ormeau... I am happy to drive a few hours to get there... So Guessing Maybe Maryborough or so is the furtherest north....

I may be able to assist in helping a couple of younger members get there too providing I meet with their Parent sto make sure its all okay with the Oldies... ( Those people know who they are ).

A powered site, or accessible power might be a great help to some....

Any Ideas..... I know a few down my way.... And south... But not that Far north...


----------



## pete12 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would love to go  

i dont really know any good places tho  but i am sure we will come up with something!!

i will definitely come if some other younger members come 

looking forward to it, Pete


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 15, 2008)

Teewah Beach north of Noosa is great. 4wd access only, I believe the "Freshwater" campsite has power (I know for sure you can get a hot shower there anyway). Worth a look into!


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 15, 2008)

good luck getting a camp site at TW at that time of year ,,every man and his dog are there...


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 15, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> good luck getting a camp site at TW at that time of year ,,every man and his dog are there...


 
Lol, depends what time in January, mid week isn't bad if you can swing it, otherwise, you have to get there early Friday to get a spot.


----------



## melgalea (Nov 15, 2008)

kenilworth is nice. havnt been for a couple of years. got a nice creek to go swimming, usually lots of snakes around too. got quite a few rainforest walks u can do as well. and stacks of goannas and lace monitors.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 15, 2008)

*OK.... Lets Take a Poll...*
Anyone who is interested in Camping/Cabins plse feel free to Post a Vote....

OPTIONS ARE 1) or 2)
1) Midweek January?? As Kids are still on Holidays???

2) Or will it have to be a weekend one?? Because Parents have to work.....

I am off weekends3rd/4th January, 10th/11th January... But are then available midweek Mon19th-Wed 21st January..

Kids go back to school on the 27th January....


----------



## Lozza (Nov 15, 2008)

Surfcop24 said:


> *OK.... Lets Take a Poll...*
> Anyone who is interested in Camping/Cabins plse feel free to Post a Vote....
> 
> OPTIONS ARE 1) or 2)
> ...


 
Depending on where it is I might be interested in coming up. I'm off all January for school holidays so any day of the week's fine for me


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 15, 2008)

zoocam said:


> kenilworth is nice....


 Charlie Moreland park near by is the place to be. Heaps of lacies, loads of keelbacks and a few more surprises. But I doubt if there is any vacancies for that time of year


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Nov 15, 2008)

zoocam said:


> kenilworth is nice. havnt been for a couple of years. got a nice creek to go swimming, usually lots of snakes around too. got quite a few rainforest walks u can do as well. and stacks of goannas and lace monitors.



Kenilworth is beautiful, I have been meaning to go there again 

I'm happy to go wherever though

EDIT: The photo in my sig was taken at Kenilworth Homestead


----------



## pete12 (Nov 15, 2008)

lets go to kenilworth my friend goes on a hippy retreat there every month wich is really cool there are heaps of monitors there to!


----------



## pete12 (Nov 16, 2008)

come on guys lol now i know why we never have any camping trips 

anytime in the holidays is fine for me!

i know your out there guys come on.


----------



## miley_take (Nov 16, 2008)

Could we do something in the middle, like CQ? as it's inbetween up north, down south and out west....CQ has loads of vens and pythons, plus lots of lizards and amphibs...

Kroombit tops is very nice

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/projects/park/listing.cgi?region=65 - here's some more nice parks, and a majority do camping


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi guys. 

If it's any help, we will be doing an official launch of our new magazine "Scales & Tail Australia' sometime early in the new year. This is going to be a weekend event., which will probably involve camping if people choose to do so. It's something that we have been planning for quite a few months now, but have only spoken to a select few people about, and we want to make it a really spectacular time with guest speakers, entertainment etc. We had originally been thinking about the long weekend in January, but because most people we had spoken to about it already had plans we are now looking at dates later in the new year, eg. sometime between March and May, but trying to fit it in between expos etc throughout the country. 

This is by no means trying to steal your thread Surfcop, but just to let you know that we will be putting it all together over the next few months and giving it heaps of publicity once we have it all worked out, if that helps, as I know everyone is keen to get together. 

Cheers
Joy


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 17, 2008)

Central Queensland... 

Milet_take...Noticed your at Gladstone... But there are also people near Brisbane thaat dotn want to travel that far north... Unless you know that area, and can come up with a really great camping spot.....


----------



## miley_take (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, it really depends on what you're looking to do, fishing, herping, bird watching....i know some good spots for fishing, not much about the others though - just throwing in suggestions


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 17, 2008)

We'd be interested in the weekend of 10th/11th Jan. Thats the only dates we could make it though. Wouldn't want to go too far north though-we're north brisbane and wouldn't mind driving a few hours, but wouldn't want to spend the whole time driving.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 17, 2008)

Mm, wish there was a QLD Aps camp, id go.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 17, 2008)

Ooh, someone tell me when and where, and i'll come.


----------



## SCam (Nov 17, 2008)

time and place let me kno and im there


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay...So what do people think About Kenilworth Homestead...??

For the Weekend of 10/11th January......?


----------



## pete12 (Nov 18, 2008)

Surfcop24 said:


> Okay...So what do people think About Kenilworth Homestead...??
> 
> For the Weekend of 10/11th January......?



sounds good i am all for it we need to find out costs and transport now and get a bit more interest!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds great. I'm definately interested in going, just give me the times, cost and whether we get ourselves down there or bus.
Towards the end of next year, when it starts warming up again, what about a trip out west?
Dalby, or something...


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 18, 2008)

Copy cats  Have fun guys!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 18, 2008)

pete12 said:


> I would love to go
> 
> i dont really know any good places tho  but i am sure we will come up with something!!
> 
> ...


 Well i may come, im the 2nd youngest member on here.


----------



## harmac (Nov 18, 2008)

Charlie Moreland would be great. There's also Cedar Grove and the Amamoor Creek Camping Area (Country Music Muster site) in the Mary Valley which has some nice swimming holes and creeks with platypus (but it depends on how much rain we've had as to how nice the swimming is).


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Kenilworth Homestead* http://www.kenilworthhomestead.com.au/
Camping per person: Price (inc GST) per night 
Adult $9.00 
Children 1- 14 yrs $5.00 

Camping per Family 
2 Adults and up to 4 children $28.00 

Bunk Rooms 
Ensuite bunk room. 
- sleeps 4 $55.00 
Bunk Room - Sleeps 8
Linen and cooking facilities not provided
$55.00 


Local National Parks in Keniiworth Area - - - http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/publications/p02545aa.pdf/Kenilworth_area_parks_and_forests.pdf

I think the best way would be for everyone to make their own arrangements regarding food, booking and getting there..... 

****If you dont drive, and need help getting there... Maybe pm another member that is going, to see if they can pick you up and take you.......


----------



## harmac (Nov 21, 2008)

What date was chosen for this?


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe 10th and 11th of Jan? Mentioned above-does that suit everyone? Is it for Friday/Saturday night? Or just Saturday night? We should both get that weekend off, so will definitely be keen to go. We'd be happy to drive a couple of people too if needed. Hope we get a few more interested though!


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 21, 2008)

Sweet! Kenilworth Isn't that far from me, Im definitely there.
I was about to start a thread about a QLD camp because there's always one in NSW. Bloody cheap accommodation too, can we set up a tent there? A weekend would be best, or any time during the week after 22nd jan would suit me, but majority rules, whatever.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 21, 2008)

sounds good to me. I'll be there


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 21, 2008)

Just re-read it properly, dates sound good! Any weekend's fine for most I should think.
Cumon fellow banana benders we need more people!


----------



## Dave (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd be interested. As long as there is a few teens/kids coming


----------



## pete12 (Nov 21, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> I'd be interested. As long as there is a few teens/kids coming



Hey Dave i am Defiantly gonna be there.


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah Dave, at the moment it seems the majority are teens anyway I think.


----------



## Dave (Nov 21, 2008)

Mudimans said:


> Yeah Dave, at the moment it seems the majority are teens anyway I think.



Fair enough, It just depends if I can get transport if my parents are working


----------



## SCam (Nov 21, 2008)

i will clear my schedule and see wot happends.. hope to see ya's there


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 21, 2008)

Any weekend is fine for me, as long as it isn't at the end of Jan, getting surgery. 
Good prices too.
My dad should be able to get me down there. He may even stay there aswell.

If anybody would like a lift there, I would be able to organise something with my parents, as long as its all good with your parents.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok...Will be booking prob tomo for me and family.... Anyone who needs a lift..Prob have a space or two...And a trailer for you gear.......

I live 1/2 way between Brissy and Goldie..So can pick up on the way if required....


----------



## Kyro (Nov 21, 2008)

I might come guys, Kenilworth isn't far at all for me so I will see if I can swing it.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 23, 2008)

Bump, any one closer to my age?


----------



## harmac (Nov 27, 2008)

We'll be there, since it's school hols! Will probably be ready to murder the kids by then and would love to get them outdoors for a breather...


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Kenilworth Homestead 10th/11th January* http://www.kenilworthhomestead.com.au/
***Camping per person: Price (inc GST) per night 
Adult $9.00 
Children 1- 14 yrs $5.00 
***-Camping per Family 
2 Adults and up to 4 children $28.00 
***Bunk Rooms 
Ensuite bunk room. 
- sleeps 4 $55.00 
Bunk Room - Sleeps 8
Linen and cooking facilities not provided
$55.00 


Local National Parks in Keniiworth Area - - - http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/publicatio...nd_forests.pdf

I think the best way would be for everyone to make their own arrangements regarding food, booking and getting there..... 

****If you dont drive, and need help getting there... Maybe pm another member that is going, to see if they can pick you up and take you.......

*FOR UNDER 18's..... * You are most welcome to attend this, preferably with a responsible adult... If this wont be the case, I am happy to speak to your parents. As much as I will try and look after you, I will not be held fully responsible for you or your actions..... ( Please PM me regarding this if you have any questions....)

I will be trying to get up there for Friday night.... Though it wont be until about 830-930pm... So this may change.... Most definately up there for Early Saturday Morning though....

List At this Stage..

Surfcop24 + 2
Pete12
Lozza
Croc_Hunter_Penny
Mudimans
Rainbow_Searpent
Scrubbycam
Trouser_Snake
Harmac
DanTheMan
Fuscus
Dave94
Kyro

Feel Free to copy and paste, to add to this list if you have extra's or delate if you wont be coming.... Cheers Rick


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 29, 2008)

Sweet as, sounds good. My dad my come along, but i'll have to talk to him about it.
As I said before, I'll be happy to give someone a lift up there.


----------



## Kyro (Dec 1, 2008)

Just adding my family to the list & for you younger members coming my kids are 3 boys aged 13yrs, 14yrs, 19months & 2 girls aged 11yrs & 9yrs
List At this Stage..

Surfcop24 + 2
Pete12
Lozza
Croc_Hunter_Penny
Mudimans
Rainbow_Searpent
Scrubbycam
Trouser_Snake
Harmac
DanTheMan
Fuscus
Dave94
Kyro + 6


----------



## Dave (Dec 1, 2008)

I just hope its fine if I can't be positive if im coming at this date...


----------



## harmac (Dec 2, 2008)

I will be coming with my son (12yrs) and his friend (12yrs) and my daughter (7yrs) so there'll be a few kids by the sound of it. 

FYI, I phoned the place and they said you don't need to book an unpowered site as there's 100ac of bush camping. So if it's rained out you don't lose a deposit if you decide not to come. 

Question: how will we find one another when we get there, specially if there's 100ac to choose a site. Any ideas?

Cheers Kristy


----------



## Kyro (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe we can work out who will arrive first & that person can stick a sign up or something to direct everyone to the right spot. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## harmac (Dec 2, 2008)

I wonder if they have a message board at reception we could use.....


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 3, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> I'd be interested. As long as there is a few teens/kids coming


 I;ll be there (maybe).


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 3, 2008)

The first person there could put a Beer/coke carton on a post next to the fence and then either have a few more down the track, or the camping area name on the carton?
Thats kind of how me and my dad do it if we get to places before others do.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah I suggest , as you guys have mentioned, who ever gets there on Friday Night, or early Saturday Morning... Leaves a Message and /or Note up the front office to where the camp will be set up.....

I wont be up still around 9-10am Saturday Morning.....

Surfcop24 + 2 ( Saturday Morning ) 
Pete12
Lozza
Croc_Hunter_Penny
Mudimans
Rainbow_Searpent
Scrubbycam
Trouser_Snake
Harmac
DanTheMan
Fuscus
Dave94
Kyro + 6


----------



## Surfcop24 (Dec 6, 2008)

A couple of sites with some more pics of "Kenilworth Homestead" And surrounding places of intertest if anyone is interested in looking... he he

http://www.stayz.com.au/22430

http://www.kenilworthguide.org.au/visitor-attractions.htm


----------



## Surfcop24 (Dec 15, 2008)

Bumpsta..... Just keeping it fresh in peoples minds


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 15, 2008)

I guess it is all good to bring a parent along? 
Gonna see if my dad wants to come along, yet I don't think he'd be to interested.


----------

